# Everglades Camping Trip - PHOTO POST



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great time, great group! HUGE thanks to Weedy for putting this on! Thanks to everyone who came out. Weather was perfect, bugs were low and fishing was... ok well bugs were low... LOL

Here are a few random pix... 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

looks like a good time, I always love pic threads!


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like a good time... nice pics too


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad to hear a good time was had!!!
Love the "Breakfast Beer" pic!  ;D


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

I enjoyed the company of some real quality folks, excellent conversation, scenic overkill and fishing.  The fishing could have better for me but overall a memorable weekend in Paradise.


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

by the fire.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

there deffinatly needs to be one of these trips in the space coast area!!  :


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Only Tom would go to the extremes of getting a dog that matches his LT25!


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry no pic's, I have trouble turning on my cell phone :-X(thanks Tom) so posting pic's would be pretty hard for me. This was a great trip!! from the camping spot a good group of guys caught a bunch of fish the bugs were low all in all an awesome time. I'm already in for the next trip EH!! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So how many skiffs finally made the trip?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm half dead this morning, but it was worth it. I'll post up my pictures this evening.  And just to let everyone know the bugs were nothing, you missed a great trip.  

I also want to thank Tom & Weedy for setting up the trip, it was awesome.  If you are on the fence next time, put on your big boy pants and make the trip.  

Hey Bud.... Sorry I lost you on the turnpike, hope the remainder of your trip was trouble free.  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

Eric - I think there were 8 or 9 boats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

> there deffinatly needs to be one of these trips in the space coast area!!  :



Very easy to do! Lots of nice spoil island in the IRL with white sand all round just south of Haulover Canal to enter Mosquito Lagoon. No permits required! 




What is this! And can I claim it as a vacation Home!











Glad the bugs were no problem. I wasn't trying to deter anyone from going on this trip, but a lot of people have no idea how bad the bugs can be! From past trips I have made that were close to a B movie Horror movie I'm always prepared for the worst.


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

Three CHBEERS for Tom and Weedy, hey Scott sorry I had to bail on ya nature was calling I made it home before the big storm I didn't have to wash my boat down after that.

There were 10 boats and Gheenoe army was very well represented


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad everyone made it down that could. I will try and post my pics up tonight, it was, lets just say a very interesting weekend for me. My luck followed me and it got worse as the day went on. It was a great weekend for camping, the fishing, well like Jan said there were no real bugs to speak of for the most part. Found a GREAT new campsite and group that came down were a great group of guys. I will post a detailed report hopefully tonight along with picks. Thanks for making it down guys.


Weedy


PS, If you ever have had any questions about "Curling" (where you slide big rocks and use your wifes floor scrub brushes), ask Sebastion Bud to explain it to ya. They have WAAAAAAAAY to much time on there hands in Canada................ [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

What is this! And can I claim it as a vacation Home!










x2 - what is that thing? Did Star Wars do some filming in the glades and abandon their set?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

A guy sometime ago built this house and was gonna live down on Cape Romano. Well, I believe the weather got the best of it and yous see what is left. There is more to the story, I will see if I can dig more of it up and let you guys know.

Weedy


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I know some folks are waiting on pictures so I am going to post them now and write up a trip report later.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Had a great time with a bunch of great people,sorry I had to bail a day early. Got home, a couple of meds, and two days on the Lazy-Boy and all is well! First trip to the "Glades-awsome views.
http://s562.photobucket.com/albums/ss66/inlet49/Camping%20out%20of%20POI/?action=view&current=DSCF2069.jpg


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't feel bad inlet1. The extra day took it's toll on L4-L5 here too and I am scrambling to get some of the good stuff to make it go away. on the second front the trip left me wanting more (Horsepower) so I have put my 20 up for sale.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Tate, that boat of yours looks awesome man. Looks like a cool trip.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a blast! How was the cookout?


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice pics!  Looks like a great time was had! All of you are wrapped up like it was freezing cold down there, did it drop all the way down to 60?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Weedy, Where are you pictures???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a fun time!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't say that they are as nice as yours Tom, but I don't have the programs yet. Here are a few from the trip:

Pics will be back up soon, sorry!


----------



## djorgens (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess it's a trade-off between weather/bugs/fishing. How many fish were caught over teh weekend?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Weedy!


----------



## fishhawk (Jan 4, 2010)

OH yeah Weedy I think you guys pushed my boat out  because I wouldn't give out anymore of my curling secrets ;D
my fish count was: 20 some trout and missed alot
about 10 spanish mackeral 
1 nice flounder
1 blue on top water
a couple small jack 
30 or so ladyfish


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, this is the last DANG time I'm gonna try this! Here you go again!!!!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

A few more:


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

And a couple more:


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Slow fishing or not, it looks like you guys had a great time.  I think bs'ing around the camp fire, grillin' and chillin' after a day on the water is a huge part of the fun anyway.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Great pictures!  I can tell it was my kind of camping trip by the boats being loaded down with gear.  Just because you're in the wilderness it doesn't mean you have to do without.  
[smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

great pics and looks like it was an awesome trip!

Dome structure info in below link....

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2009/nov/06/owner-looks-resurrect-dome-home-cape-romano/


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

that was a good read.....I have cought a lot trout with in sight of that thing.


----------

